# Jays Home Brew Shop



## Berger (9/9/08)

Hi
I was directed to AHB by a user in another forum who suggested that there are more locals on here in regards to my question, he also mentioned M.A.L.E:
Does anyone know if Jays Home Brew in Camden has closed down? I noticed on their website that they were reluctantly selling the business and now the website is inactive. I have an outstanding order and I can't get in contact with them, phone rings out and no reply on email, does anyone know how to go about outstanding orders in the event they have closed before they sent my goods? Or have they just gone on holidays or something?
Cheers
Berger


----------



## wambesi (9/9/08)

Hi Berger,

Not sure about Jay's as I have never used them, some of the other guys might know but you have come to the right place about M.A.L.E.
I just joined recently myself, check out the subforum under clubs.

Hope you get it sorted out mate, have you gone down to the shop? Not sure if you live close as you dont have a location in your profile listed.


----------



## wambesi (9/9/08)

Too late to edit my post, didn't realise you actually posted this in the MALE forum. Helps if I read first!


----------



## kabooby (9/9/08)

Hey Berger,

I haven't been there for about 6 weeks. Your best bet would be to head down there and see first hand.

I think Franko goes there sometimes. Maybe he knows more

Kabooby


----------



## lagers44 (10/9/08)

Hi All , 

just heard from my brother in law that the Camden homebrew shop ( Jay's ? ) is having a closing down sale which I believe will finish this weekend.
Think I'll go on saturday to check it out, may be some bargains


----------



## .DJ. (22/9/08)

yes, it closed on the 13th...

I'm guessing it wasnt making any $$$$...

But no way am I going back to Campbelltown...


----------



## lagers44 (22/9/08)

.DJ. said:


> yes, it closed on the 13th...
> 
> I'm guessing it wasnt making any $$$$...
> 
> But no way am I going back to Campbelltown...



You may, we may, all have reason to go back to Campbelltown HBS as i've heard it is or will be up for sale .  

Can't wait 

Lagers


----------

